

Bitcoin-aware person on streets of San Francisco - gacnhenkor
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204135552221321&set=a.4681174679614.168133.1601245668&type=1&theater

======
gacnhenkor
When I saw him on Market st. in San Francisco, I was impressed and asked him
if he is serious about it. He mentioned Coinbase and asked for spare change.

